# Buckley B Bunny: A Foster Bun from Brooklyn, NY



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

Iheard about this on bunderground. Thiswoman is leaving the country and if she cannot rehome her bunny or find someone to foster for 6 mos, she is going to release him into the wild. Bunny's name is Buckley and looks like a rex. 

Can anyone in the area help?

PS. Someone already contacted her and told her releasing him is a death sentence.







Heres her post:

"As you all may know, I am leaving for the UK & Europe this Sunday to 
follow my heritage trail, write, promote my book, give poetry 
readings and do some soul searching. I regret to say that 
my rabbit, Buckley (named after Jeff Buckley) will not fit in my 
backpack and it is going to be extremely difficult to leave him. 
He's been my roommate for 2 years and was purchased in Ohio just 
after my grandfather's funeral. Our first day together was an hour 
in the pet shop, another hour in a car, a very pricey fee added to 
my flight back to New York, a 2-hour flight, another cab ride and 
some time to hop around my apartment sniffing things. Then, the magic happened. Rabbits, when they consider you a part of their heard, will walk up to you, nibble your shoe a bit and rub their chin on your foot. This is the moment I was 
inducted into his secret society and since then, we've been the best 
of friends. Buckley needs a good home with someone who will love him and play with him. He is two years old, adwarf "Rex" breed (the smallest and softest) and truly a sweet animal. He also provides for a lot of interesting conversation from 
cute boys or girls in the park I have explained to him why I need to go and I think he is sad right now. However, if I can either lend him to someone for six months or have him adopted, this will prevent his scheduled release into the wild of the Hamptons. 
Yes, if I cannot find him a good home, my only option is to release him and I think if it comes to this, Jackson Pollock's house will be inspirational for Buckley and his freedom... although I don't really want to do this.



If anyone is interested or knows someone who can help, pm me for more info.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 29, 2007)

This is really sad  I know that any bunny I loved I would either _find_ a way for him to be safe, or not go on the trip.

It makes it easier knowing that someone has told her that it is bad to release him, that means any e-mails people send can be just enquiries.

I truly hope someone can help that bun. No bunny deserves that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2007)

I will see what I can do.


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2007)

ACK!!!

The Hamptons are at the eastern end of Long Island and get some of the extremes of weather around here. That poor bunnie wouldn't stand a chance for long. Even if he made it through the summer heat and storms...he'd never make it through the winter.

Brooklyn is about 90 mileswest of the Hamptons. Where is she actually located?
I'm about 30 miles west of Brooklyn....at least a 2-1/2hour ride to the Hamptons though.
Will she be willing to transport the bun if needed?


----------



## osprey (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw an appeal about this bunny on MySpace too. Sheesh, "Take my pet from me or I'll dump it". What a loser.

I hope someone in the New York area can help.


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

Jim- her profile on myspace says shes in williamsburg, brooklyn, NYC.I dont know about transport. I emailed the lady who originally posted this on bunderground to see if she has any more info. 

It would be wonderful if you could help- or even foster for a while.


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2007)

*osprey wrote: *


> I saw an appeal about this bunny on MySpace too. Sheesh, "Take my pet from me or I'll dump it". What a loser.



Yeah really! Kind of a cold-hearted request. 
Who would dump their "best friend" like that?

At least they didn't threaten to eat it, or feed it to a snake :shock:


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Jim- her profile on myspace says shes in williamsburg, brooklyn, NYC.I dont know about transport. I emailed the lady who originally posted this on bunderground to see if she has any more info.
> 
> It would be wonderful if you could help- or even foster for a while.



It'd be kind of strange if she was willing to drive 2 hours to release him, but not want to drive half the distance to make sure he has a good home (even if it is temporary).

I might be able to foster him short term, but I would need to rehome him as soon as I could. She may have to agree that this would be a surrender/rehoming situation. Six months is a long time to foster a bun with the hopes that the owner "might" come back to claim them. I just don't havea lot of extra space now that I've expanded all of our cages. I've got wall-to-wall buns now.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 29, 2007)

You'll just have to bond him to one of your buns .

You've got such a big heart, Jim.


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Jim, I dont have her email address so Id have to send your contact info to Jen at Bunderground so she could forward it. Is that ok? That way she could contact you tomorrow if she is willing to give him to you?

And if you didnt want to keep him of course we'll do all we can to help you rehome him. 

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2007)

Just to update:

The girl emailed me this morning and said she still has Buckley and had not found a home for him. She was thrilled to hear that Jim might be able to help. She said she was feeling very guilty about leaving Buckley and asked if Jim might foster until she returns from her trip.

I think a lot of what she wroteon her myspace pagewas more for dramatic effect. I think she really loves this bunny, but just isnt very educated on rabbit care. I think she, like a lot of people, dont know the dangers of releasing a domestic rabbit into the wild.

Anyway, I sent Jim her email address and she has his. I just hope they can arrange something. She leaves tomorrow for Europe.

Let us know if you hear anything Jim!


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2007)

Emails sent....waiting for reply.

If they can get the bun to me, I'll be able to foster him for a while.

Started to clear a space and get stuff together in the meantime.
Floor mat......check
Cage......check
Waterbottle......check
Etc......check
ldman:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 30, 2007)

sanity.....check?

:-D


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2007)

Im leaving to babysit for the night so I wont be able to check until late. 

Im so nervous, I hope she gets your email and can get him to you asap!


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> sanity.....check?
> 
> :-D


:raspberry:


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2007)

:?....still waitng

ACK!


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Buckley's Mom.

We're going to meet at a hotel near the airport for the bunny-drop!!
We're meeting aroud 7:30p EST

:bunny17:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool  I am so glad to hear there will be no release into the wild.

Just curious, How far do you have to travel to meet her? Will you be fostering the bun until she returns for himor do you have other plans?


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, thats great Jim! Let us know what the plan is as far as fostering/adopting him. We'll be happy to help.

He looks like quite the handsome dude in his pic. Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2007)

onder:Jim, where are you?? Suspense is killing me here 

PS. Luvthempigs, are you interested in this guy???!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I am  Thing is I would have a problem with transportation. Just can't be making long trips in my van as it's old and has issues. I could meet someone near by, say maybe a half hour to an hour at the most.

If we could find a way to get him here, I would love to have him :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2007)

We'll have to talk to Jim and see what the situation is...if hes fostering Buckley or rehoming him. Im sure that if he needs a home we can find a way to get him to you. Between here and bunderground Im sure we can make it work.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 1, 2007)

If Jim is going to re-home him and we could figure out a way to get him here that would be wonderful


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm Back!!
Actually I've been home forabout two hours.

Been busy getting Buckley settled in. I think he'll be just fine.
I put him in Tootsie's old cage for now.
He's in my workshop, but the rest of the buns can tell there somebunnie new.

He's a mini-rex.
He's gorgeous!
He looks grey in the pic, but he's black/brown with a kind oflighter browm undercoat....does that make sense.
He's so soft!
He's gorgeous!

But I can't keep him....ummm... no...
Made a promise to his Mom.
He to be strictly a foster, as his Mom wants him to come home when she gets back in about 6 months.
I'll explain later.


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, thats great!

Did she seem like she loved him, Jim? I got the feeling that she just didnt know a lot about bunnies, but that she loved him. 

I sent you an email, but theres someone near you who is willing to foster if you need help. 

Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## JimD (Jul 2, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Did she seem like she loved him, Jim? I got the feeling that she just didnt know a lot about bunnies, but that she loved him.



Oh my, yes!!
I could tell by the look in her eyes when I promised she could have him back. I don't think she expected to hear that. There were a LOT of tears.
She said she had several people that were interested, but none of them came through in the end.

And I think you're right about her just not knowing enough about bunnies.

We only got to talk for a short time, but I got the feeling that she hadn't realized all of the resources and information about bunnies.

Buckley appears to be in good condition. He's not neutered. His nails need to be clipped....but so do my buns'.

She has been feeding him Sunseed Vita w/ "garden vegetables". I think I'll switch him over to the KT timothy.
She didn't bring any hay and I forgot to ask her if she gives any to him. 
I gave Buckley a timothy cube and he went after it like he'd never tasted anything so good. I'll give him a rack and some hay tomorrow and see what happens.
The only other things she brought were his bowls, a harness/leash, and some bunnie shampoo (ummmmm ....no).
I'll have tosee how his litter habits are. She said that he stayed in his cage during the day and didn't use a pan (wire bottom cage). When she was home he was out andwould "sometimes" use a pan. And then he was caged at night.

I think I've got to start a blog for him.
Think it would be ok if I called him "Buck":biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I think I've got to start a blog for him.
> Think it would be ok if I called him "Buck":biggrin2:



I think it would be very fitting if you nicknamed him "Buck". After all, someone must have been looking out for this little guy for all of this to come together at the last minute. 

I think she said in her myspace that she fed him timothy hay as a treat, so Im guessing her doesnt get it much. He will be happy to have it Im sure!

And maybe something really good can come out of this. Its good when a bunny can stay with its current owner, that leaves a space open for another. Maybe when shes back she'll stay in touch and learn how to give Buckley the best life possible. 

Great work, Jim!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Jim - will you foster him the whole time she's gone? Or will someone else be fostering him?

Just curious...

Peg

p.s. NO - I am NOT offering to foster...just wondering...


----------



## JimD (Jul 2, 2007)

This isn't Buckley.....but it looks just like him.

I was thinking that I might be able to foster him for the whole 6 months.
However, there'sa possible long term foster offerthat I'm considering.
I'll have a better feel for the situation in the next few days.

Some of my buns are VERY agitated with the newbie in the next room.
Benji wouldn't come near me this morning....even when it was breakfast time 
I think he can smell anothermale (Buckley isn't neutered).


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2007)

OK, just seeing this now, and I gotta say ....*JIMD ROCKS!!! *:biggrin2::biggrin2:

This little guy couldn't have found a better foster Daddy, and I think calling him Buck is totally appropriate .

Jan


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 2, 2007)

Six months is a long time especially for someone who was going to turn him loose if she couldn't find a home.

What are the chances of her actually coming back for him?


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK, just seeing this now, and I gotta say ....*JIMD ROCKS!!! *:biggrin2::biggrin2:
> 
> This little guy couldn't have found a better foster Daddy, and I think calling him Buck is totally appropriate .
> 
> Jan


Ditto


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 3, 2007)

Wait a minute, you mean you got a new bun (well, a foster) the same day we did?? How awesome is that?? Not to mention, the fact that you were the one that found SweetPea's ad to begin with.

You're too cool, Jim...

:highfive:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 3, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm Back!!
> Actually I've been home forabout two hours.
> 
> Been busy getting Buckley settled in. I think he'll be just fine.
> ...


Wow, Jim! So this is the foster you mentioned in your PM to me. Cool! I just got to reading this post. Thanks so much for making the trip to help Buck!

Perhaps Eight-Is-Enough...but Nine-Is-Fun4Now, I'm certain.

Look, if you get stuck and need to forward him to another foster home for a while, I would be happy to meet you half-way and bring him here. We've got lots of pets, too, but there's always room for a fellow in need.

I am certainly hoping that mom does come back and want him. I remember being a pretty ignorant first-time bunny slave. It took a serious illness and death of a beloved rabbit to shock me into realizing that I just had to know more. When Buck's mom returns we can all be part of helping and encouraging her.

And if she doesn't want him...well, luvthempigs, I'd be happy to be the half-way transport point to get the little fellow to wherever you are in OH.

Mary Ellen


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 3, 2007)

JIM you are a bunny gardian angel :rainbow:



You know where to reach me if you need me.


----------



## JimD (Jul 3, 2007)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank everybody that has been involved in this.
Especially to all of those who have offered to take Buckley into their homes.

You all know who you are.

And a special thanks to Haley for continuing to find options for fostering Buckley.
I don't know if the others know how much work you put in behind the scenes!!

I just can't stress enough that Buckley be available to go back home when his Mom gets back.
I could tell that she felt like she was abandoning him, but by the time we parted she understood that Buckley will just be staying with friends for a bit.
If she comes back and decides that she wants to re-home him, then that's fine.
She attempted to re-home or foster him before she left, but everyone backed out at the last minute.
It was just luck that Haley found out about this and that I was able to help at the last moment.


----------



## JimD (Jul 3, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'll have tosee how his litter habits are. She said that he stayed in his cage during the day and didn't use a pan (wire bottom cage). When she was home he was out andwould "sometimes" use a pan. And then he was caged at night.



"We haveNO litter habits.

We have to pee in EVERY corner!
And we have to lift our little tail WAY up so we pee outside the cage and miss the drop pan COMPLETELY!
ANNNND we have to work VERY hard to move the nasty new litter pan that foster-daddy put in our cage.....so we can pee in it THAT corner TOO!!"

~Buckley B Bunny:brownbunny





***foster-daddy sighs.....and grabs the roll of paper towels***


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 3, 2007)

*Hang in there, Jim! Remember that Buckley needs you, and he will be a better bunny for his six months with his Foster Daddy.*

*By, the way...does the middle initial B stand for Bad? :bunnybutt:*

*I think my Gingivere needs to meet this Buckley. They sound like they would get along just fine. Peeing in carpeted corners of the house is a Gingivere specialty. Sigh!*

*We'll be thinking of you as you continue your journey through this!*

*Mary Ellen*


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2007)

PEE IN THE PAN!!!!.........WEE HAVE PEE IN THE PAN!!!:bunnydance:

Sometime during the night Buckley realized what the litter pan was for.

I won't know if he's still peeing everywhere else too, until I clean his drop pan.

At least it's a step forward.

He LOVES his hay, sunflower seeds, rolled oats, and dried papaya. Thinks timothy pellets are better given to the squirrels, though.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 4, 2007)

Way to go Buckley :dude:


----------



## Haley (Jul 4, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> And a special thanks to Haley for continuing to find options for fostering Buckley.
> I don't know if the others know how much work you put in behind the scenes!!



aww just seeing this. Thanks, Jim. It makes me feel so blessed that we have so many networking resources over the internet available to us. I literally found out about this on Fridaymorning and Jim had Buckley by Sunday night! 

And thank you for going to all the trouble to get him at the last minute and for giving him a safe home for now. 

Its too bad he isnt neutered, I imagine a lot of his behavioral problems are due to that. I bet (or I hope)as he settles in he'll be less likely to be marking the place. 

Im sure he's loving all that hay!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done, Buckley. Sounds like he is settling in just fine 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jul 5, 2007)

I gave Buckley a larger litter pan....his tushie could just barely fit in the other one.
So now he's decided that it's a great place to lounge in and get that good ol' stink that ALL bunnies should have :?. 
He still pees and poops in it, too....oh joy. 
And he still has one other corner that is for both. 
He's pretty much stop the multi-directional spritzing.
I think we're making progress...I think.

Are all mini-rexes so vocal?? Geez, he's still squawking at me even after I've left the room! Should havenamed him Duckley!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> Are all mini-rexes so vocal?? Geez, he's still squawking at me even after I've left the room! Should havenamed him Duckley!



Dill never says a word, but Sugar and Sakura were both VERY vocal with clucks and squaks (as opposed to Sherry and Pipp's grunts and honks). 

And Dawn's Wildfire sounded EXACTLY like adisgruntled chicken when she was expressing herdispleasure with the boys. The oddest noise I've ever heard a bunny make!

sas :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 5, 2007)

Hee Hee, sounds too cute!

Angel only tooth purrs and growls at Snuff and her dislike of me cleaning her cage sometimes. That's all I've ever heard other than when she twisted trying to groom her back, a little noise may come out, not sure what to call it though.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Jim - you are a star! That rabbit is a lucky sod, and I got the impression the "setting him loose" part of his mommy's letter was more out of desperation for someone to help than really meaning it.

I don't understand how someone can leave their pet - never will, but she must love him to have looked for alternatives.

He is so handsome - looking forward to more pictures of him!


----------



## JimD (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

I thought I'd move Buckley's story to the Blog section.....since he doesn't need rescuing anymore.

He's settling in just fine!!! He gets so excited now when he sees me in the morning!

AND HE'S LITTER TRAINED NOW!!!! WOOHOO!!

As soon as Chippy is feeling better, I'll have some time to let Buckley out and take some pics.


----------



## Haley (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear he's doing well! And that he's not being so messy!

So whats the word on fostering him, did you contact Jill about taking him or have you decided to keep him for a while? 

I cant wait to see pics. I love rexes


----------



## JimD (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Haley!

I've been so busy taking care of Chippy that I haven't called Jill, yet.
I was planning on calling her yesterday afternoon, but I fell asleep before I got a chance.

MrsD thinks I'm making up excuses so I can keep him.

He's such a handsome guy!! And from what I can tell, he's got personality to spare!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 9, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> MrsD thinks I'm making up excuses so I can keep him.
> 
> He's such a handsome guy!! And from what I can tell, he's got personality to spare!!!


Wonder what would make her think that?? ^^^^ onder: lol


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 9, 2007)

What a wonderful story!!! Buckley isa lucky guy Does his owner plan to keep in touch with you during the time she's away? I'm so, so, soglad things turned out the way they did, but I feel confused about why she would choose to let him loose rather than turn him in to a shelter or rescue organization? Oh well, things turned out for the best!! Yay for you!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 11, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> So whats the word on fostering him, did you contact Jill about taking him or have you decided to keep him for a while?



Ok...I did it!
I left a message for Jill to call me about fostering Buckley.

:cry2


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Aw lol

*No* *way *could I foster a bunny. Id get 2 attached! I think you've done a great job so far and even if you cant carry on fostering and give him to someone else, youcan stillbe proud that you saved him from almost near death! 

Well Done


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 11, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Aw lol
> 
> *No* *way *could I foster a bunny. Id get 2 attached!


Yeah, fostering is soooooo hard, especially the longer you have them. That is how we ended up with cats #9 & 10 (Koko & Yum Yum). But we WERE fostering for the Humane League and they didn't have a loving human wanting them back in a forever home.

Thanks, Jim, for taking Buckley in and working with him on litterbox habits and all...I know it was even more work with Chippy being ill...You're a true friend to bunnies! :bunnyheart

Gingivere, Emmaline, and Pipkin send bunny kisses your way for being such an awesome guy! :bunnieskiss

Mary Ellen


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2007)

_She's picking him up tomorrow !!!_



I sat with him for a long time tonight and explained.
I sure am going to miss him.

:brown-bunny


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay!!!:bunnydance:

Aww....:bigtears:

It sure doesn't take long to fall in love with a bunny, does it?


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2007)

Buckley is with his new foster-mommy now.

She picked him up and then called me to let me know that he was settling in just fine.

I think he'll be very happy now. As soon as he heard her voice, he seemed to act more secure.

Be a good bunnie Buckley!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

AW Jim, that must've been hard. Good for you for doing what you did to ensure he had a nice place to stay and still does!

Take care Buckely!


----------



## Haley (Jul 13, 2007)

Im glad to hear it all worked out Jim! Did you ask Jill if she would like to join our site? That would be wonderful.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 13, 2007)

aww man, i gotta get here more often. i woulda helped. I'm 20 minutes from williamsburg. glad it worked though!


----------



## f_j (Jul 15, 2007)

I just read through this entire thread. I love when things work out so well in the end! Thank goodness for people like you Jim, and everyone else who helped Buck. It sounds like he is going to be very happy.


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2007)

We need some pics from Buckley's new foster mommy!!!

:biggrin2:

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2007)

I called Jill last night to check in on Buckley.

He's doing great!!!!
From the sounds of it, he's got them wrapped around his fuzzy little paw, too!!!

:brown-bunny

~Jim


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jim. Glad to hear little Buckley is doing well.


----------



## jilla20 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Everybody! I talked to JimD the other evening and I gave him the whole scoop on Buckley. In a nut shell he is doing great. He is almost always out of his cage hopping around and being sprawled out on the floors. He loves to play ball,he chews on his orange carrots,he loves his salt lick, and likes to hide inside of his cardboard box. He is really active and affectionate. 
I took him to the groomers today tohavehis nails clipped and he was very well behaved. While we were there he picked out a new chew toy, a grooming brush,and some extra treats. Needless to say this is a very spoiled bunny. He is also a very happy one at that. I am still on the journey of trying to figure out how to post the pictures. JimD explained it to me and I think I may have figured it out. Hopefully it will work. 
I hope all is well with everyone and best wishes ~JILL and Buckley~


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats great news Jill! It sounds like he is one spoiled little bunny living with you! Has anyone heard from Hollace, his owner? Sounds like even if she doesnt come back for him he'll have a great home with you. 

Hope to see some pics soon! 

Haley


----------



## jilla20 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Haley! Jim and I talked last night if he has heard anything from Hollace and he told me no. He said that he sent her a few e-mails and there has been on response. We are assuming that she is really busy or she may not be able to get internet access from where she is staying. 
We will just have to wait it out and see what she is going to do.
Until then he is going to remain with us. YEAH!!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Jill!!!!

Thanks for posting the update.
I'm so happy that this all has worked out so well!

Here's a link to directions for posting pics on the forum. It's really easy!!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47

Was the groomer able to confirm that he's a "he"?

No word from Hollace, yet. I'm not sure what to think about it, but I'm not going to worry about it right now. Buckley is safe and happy and that's what's important.

~Jim


----------



## jilla20 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am glad to announce that Buckley Bunny indeed isguy bunny. I just want to clear that up so Buckley will not be having an identity crisis. 
Do to demand I have posted the following pics of Buckle. I hope everyone enjoy them. He is a little camera shy and moves around alot. I will take more and post them as I take them. ENJOY!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2007)

So precious! I love him! Keep us updated, he's a cutie!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

What a handsome guy! 

She mustve been feeding him something with treats in it, he looks like he's a little pudgy boy (but dont tell him I said that )

Very cute!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 27, 2007)

Buckley looks so at home with you, Jill. I love his toy. My bunnies turn their noses up at toys and prefer to throw their dishes around (lol).

Keep posting those pics!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww. He is so beautiful and he looks very comfortable with you.


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2007)

YAY!!!! PICTURES!!!!

He's such a cutie! ***giggles***

Looks like the groomer did a good job on his nails. They were soooo long....even looked like a couple were starting to curl to the side.

I understandhe's still "talking" up a storm. Seems like he was ALWAYS making some kind of noise....even if I wasn't in the room! Funniest were the noises he made when he was eating.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Haley wrote: *


> What a handsome guy!
> 
> She mustve been feeding him something with treats in it, he looks like he's a little pudgy boy (but dont tell him I said that )
> 
> Very cute!



He's been on Sunseed Vita with the pieces of dried garden vegtables. I tried to switch him to Kaytee TC, but he'd have none of that noise!!
He does have a bit of a paunch. Looks good on him, though . Or is he just "poofy"?
And he's got quite the moolap going on, too.:biggrin2:

~Jim


----------



## jilla20 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!
Buckleylikes his treats I can definatley attest to that. He is still eating the same food. He prefers it to anything else. He gets a "special" treat on Sunday. In the evening when he eats his dinner I will give him some sunflower seeds or dried peas that he really loves. He definatley gets plenty of excercise. I am keeping an eye on his weight though I don't want him to get too "Puffy".
I am really happy that everyone enjoyed the pictures. I will post some more sometime next week. Now that I am not "technically challenged".
Thanks everyone for your feedback and support.
SMILES~JILL~


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2007)

I see wisdom in this face....


----------



## jilla20 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey all!!
Buckley has a new trick! Instead of lounging on the floor these days he has decided that he is going to over take the couch. He will jump on the couch and stretch out,snuggle up to the pillows,grunt, and snort if you try to scoot him over.


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww Buckley sounds like such a character! Any pics?


----------



## JimD (Aug 10, 2007)

*jilla20 wrote: *


> Hey all!!
> Buckley has a new trick! Instead of lounging on the floor these days he has decided that he is going to over take the couch. He will jump on the couch and stretch out,snuggle up to the pillows,grunt, and snort if you try to scoot him over.


:biggrin2:


----------

